# cross-threaded bleeder valve



## bobomb (Sep 19, 2011)

So I was doing my rear brakes last night because my right rear caliper was seized, and I got everything re-assembled with the new caliper. However, I think I might have damaged the bleeder valve. :banghead:

When I went to bleed the line, I cracked open the valve, and turned counter clockwise with the appropriate wrench while I had my gf lightly pump the brakes. I was so concerned with instructing her (telling her not to push too far on the pedal, don't put the clutch in), that I unscrewed the bleeder valve too far and it actually came out of the caliper. 

So I screwed it back in. Except it won't go back in. It doesn't grip at all on the threads. Then I noticed a couple small metal shavings on the thread of the bleeder valve... Crap.

So I removed the caliper and put the old one back on (no pads cuz the piston is hyper extended) and reattached the brake line to stop anymore fluid from leaking.

I purchased the caliper from advance auto parts last night... it looks to be a rebuilt OEM unit. It has the audi and VW symbols on it. Anyways it carries a lifetime warranty, but i have a feeling this is my fault. Should I try taking it back anyways? There is a tag inside the box that says the bleeder valve has been certified and overtorqueing will void the warranty... Honestly I hand tightned it to thread it in - it must have just been at the wrong angle. So much brake fluid was coming out it was hard to tell. 

What would you guys do? I had to bum a ride to work this morning, but I'm going to try and solve this as soon as I get out at 5.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Bring it back and see what they say, wouldn't hurt. 

I once bought a reman caliper from a local auto store and the threads for the brake line connection were clearly stripped out, so I brought the part back and got an exchange unit. 

Problem with auto store chains is that they deal with companies who reman parts and only fix the failure point, then prep the part with new paint or what have you and re-sell it as reman. In my case, the threads were overlooked and not tapped for new ones.


----------



## bobomb (Sep 19, 2011)

g&g said:


> Bring it back and see what they say, wouldn't hurt.
> 
> I once bought a reman caliper from a local auto store and the threads for the brake line connection were clearly stripped out, so I brought the part back and got an exchange unit.
> 
> Problem with auto store chains is that they deal with companies who reman parts and only fix the failure point, then prep the part with new paint or what have you and re-sell it as reman. In my case, the threads were overlooked and not tapped for new ones.


I took it back and was able to exchange it. All they asked was what was wrong with it and i said the bleeder valve. That was it. I'm putting the other one on tonight.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

good work, i once bought a brand new rear slave for the drums on the back of my old rover work horse.
the threads were striped and it was a new part! the guy at the parts store was adamant that i stripped it so i asked to chat to his manager.. who exchanged it and gave me a refund too! 

still.. driving a rover with no rear brakes (capped the lines) to and from the parts store was interesting!


----------

